# buying my new horse...i need help with a checklist!



## sidewinderrr (Jun 18, 2007)

So I expect I'll be getting a horse in the next few months. I have to save up from my job, which I'll make $400 a month, and also I have to buy new equipment. I had plenty of equipment from my old horse, but when I sold her because of school, long story, the barn owner gave away all my stuff! It wasn't fair but I can't do anything about it. So I need ALL new stuff. I want to have my equipment before the horse so I'll know I'm prepared. So I'd like everyone to double check my list for me. All I'm out to buy is the basics, and later on extra things will come.

I should be getting the horse in the winter, so things like flyspray and flymasks wouldn't be an issue.

-Saddle (I can't decide western or english. I ride both styles, and I'm just as good in one as the other. I guess it will depend on how the horse is trained, but I'm mainly looking at horses who ride both. I usually ride english in the winter primarily, and western in the summer.)
-Saddle pad
-Girth (Unless I get it with the saddle)
-Bridle, Reins and Bit (Unless it's provided with the horse)
-Halter and Lead (Unless it's provided)
-Mane and tail comb
-Stiff brush
-Soft Brush
-Curry
-Hoof pick
-Detangler (Manes and tails can get so knotty I figure it's essential.)
-Winter blanket (Although they arn't required here until about January and February, so I might be able to hold off on one.)
-Lounge line (It's not really essential but it can be really helpful to lounge before a ride I've found)
-Helment
-Any special things the horse might need, like a tie down.

I need help on the saddle fast, haha, because that's what my mum wants to buy for my birthday and that's on Saturday.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

if i where you i would have your mother put aside the money for the saddle and wait till you get the horse so it will fit well on it......


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

If I were you I would look for a saddle with an interchangeable gullet system, My favs are a brand called Wintec. They have synthetic saddles available which I also like because they tend to mold to the horses back and the interchangeable gullets you can change yourself, they normally come with a medium/large gullet so if you need a different size you will need to purchase on top of original price, the GP ones I have got came with knee rolls that velcro on and off for jumping also. I don't know if they are available where you are but they are expensive but IMHO well worth the money.
I agree with the above comment to wait for the horse but perhaps start paying off a saddle for your b'day.
Happy Birthday! Sweet 16!


----------



## Punk pony (May 16, 2007)

in a horse id look for a straight back clean legs (no scarring etc) good with other horses, good for the farrier etc hope that helps. in a saddle im with tumai. they are really nice saddles. or even a stock saddle which is like a cross between a western and an english


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

I agree with Kansas....wait until you get the horse before you get the saddle (to ensure fit). 

I would say, the bare necessities are already on your list (grooming tools, halter, bridle, helmet). Heck, you don't need a saddle to ride! =) When I was a teen, I saved up all my money for a nice Crosby saddle. Then, I didn't have any money left for leathers or irons, so I just rode without! Boy did I develop a strong seat and good balance from that!

I would keep a small money stockpile for after the purchase of your horse. Ya never know, his previous owners may say, "he MUST wear bell boots because the tends to overreach" or "he MUST have 3 carrots while being brought in from pasture or he'll kill you." Or he may need supplements which I'm finding are quite costly...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wait on saddle, girth and even bridle. You need to fit them, and I personally did buy bridle and it ended up being too big for my horse (who has extremely narrow head). So now I'm waiting on her to grow more. Lol! 

BTW, you may want to get fly spray if needed (flies are horrible in my area), fly mask, dewormer, shampoo, and ointment (what I use all the time on my horses). However, fly mask has to fit too.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

PP, what is stock saddle? Aussi?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I'd agree with kitten: fly spray at least (I know not all people use fly masks, but I love them) and a jar of some antiseptic ointment for all those cuts they seem to mysteriously pick up in the pasture.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I know where mine pick up.  They scratch breasts and butts on everything all the time in summer. I do use the best fly spray I could find plus fly masks. Masks work but spray stays just for couple hours. Was thinking about fly sheets, but with 100F + 100% humidity they'll probably die. I already wash them almost every day to cool down. :roll:


----------



## Ed (Aug 16, 2007)

If you are going to be longeing your horse, you will also need a longe whip. And, don't forget a sweat scraper. Makes it a lot easier to groom your horse after a ride.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I use rope for lunging. She ignores whip completely as she's trained to stay still if something hit her.


----------



## elaineunorebel (Jan 10, 2015)

Rubber curry comb
Dandy brush
Body brush
Mane comb 
Hoof pick
Face brush
Sponge
Saddle soap
Towel
Bucket 
Oil
***
Saddle
Bridle 
Bit 
Girth
Numnah 
Lunge line 
Lunge whip
Tendon boots 
***
Head Collar 
Lead Rope 
Winter rug
Cooler
Travel boots 
Tail Bandage 
Storage bin
Meal
Hay
Water 
Sawdust 
Treats
Haynet


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

elaineunorebel said:


> Rubber curry comb
> Dandy brush
> Body brush
> Mane comb
> ...


Hon, this thread is eight-years-old. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## elaineunorebel (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah I realised that now I'm new and improved didn't see it sorry thanks for pointing it out though


----------



## chinoerika (Jun 10, 2013)

sidewinderrr said:


> So I expect I'll be getting a horse in the next few months. I have to save up from my job, which I'll make $400 a month, and also I have to buy new equipment. I had plenty of equipment from my old horse, but when I sold her because of school, long story, the barn owner gave away all my stuff! It wasn't fair but I can't do anything about it. So I need ALL new stuff. I want to have my equipment before the horse so I'll know I'm prepared. So I'd like everyone to double check my list for me. All I'm out to buy is the basics, and later on extra things will come.
> 
> I should be getting the horse in the winter, so things like flyspray and flymasks wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> ...


You forgot the most important item of all, and not cheap, a good vet check and dental exam. I can't believe how many people buy a horse then two weeks later are on the horse forum asking what do I do my horse has !!! The seller never told me there was a problem with this horses health and had bad teeth. Best of luck.


----------



## Acdon (Jan 5, 2015)

It's always a good idea to keep some spare money horses are unpredictable and as tempting as it is to spoil your horse rotten try and keep some spare cash


----------



## MysteriousGirl111 (Apr 11, 2015)

You may need haynets, feed bins & scoop. With the saddle make sure you push to get the one the horse already has as it could prevent problems like the wrong saddle, or things like the horse dosent like it ... Hope this helps


----------

